

What really happened on Mars? - BFalkner
http://research.microsoft.com/~mbj/Mars_Pathfinder/Mars_Pathfinder.html

======
dacav
Awesome... a professor told me about this too... I was wondering why this
story appeared only today in ycombinator, since this is an old stuff... not so
weird: I've noticed that the mail has been sent in 1997... :)

~~~
mhb
Maybe people haven't wanted to duplicate everything that has been on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/xmq0/what_reall...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/xmq0/what_really_happened_on_mars_debugging_the_mars/)

------
jacobscott
For anyone who has to explain why concurrency is serious business (prof, TA,
etc), this is an awesome example.

Hardcore debugging, too. Can't ever be too good at debugging.

------
pmorici
The Prof. told this story in a graduate Opeating Systems class I took once
upon a time.

